# Solved: No battery is detected



## Le-Special (Nov 20, 2010)

http://oi56.tinypic.com/2hnvqs5.jpg

As you can see from the link, when I left my laptop for 5 minutes, I came back to find this. A quick google search and I find that this isn't a rare event for Dell Laptops.

My laptop is a Dell Studio 1555 and I use Windows Vista (I know). I changed my laptop to power saver straight away, but if I remove my charger, or unplug from the mains, the laptop turns off. I replaced my mains adaptor about 2 months ago, and my friend says it isn't that as far as he can tell.

*Spec*
OS Name Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium
Version 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name BAILOORS-PC
System Manufacturer Dell Inc.
System Model Studio 1555
System Type x64-based PC
Processor Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz, 2100 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date Dell Inc. A07, 03/07/2009
SMBIOS Version 2.5
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume3
Locale United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.0.6002.18005"
User Name Bailoors-PC\Bailoors
Time Zone GMT Standard Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 3.96 GB
Available Physical Memory 2.52 GB
Total Virtual Memory 8.13 GB
Available Virtual Memory 5.91 GB
Page File Space 4.26 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Do you get an error during power on self test that the AC adapter is unrecognized/unknown and the battery will not be charged? I got this error on my daughters Latitude D520 and the solution was a new AC adapter I bought on Ebay for $20 + shipping.

Dell adapters have have an IC inside that tells the computer it is a Dell compatible adapter. Is there a chance you bought an adapter that doesn't have the chip.


----------



## Le-Special (Nov 20, 2010)

Haven't tried self test (I don't know how to :s)

But wouldn't I have had problems from the start if there was no chip?

Is it necessarily the adapter? Could it be the laptop itself?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Power on self test (POST) runs automatically when you start the laptop. If you don't see an error that the AC adapter is unrecognized/unknown and the battery will not be charged, press F1 to continue; then the AC adapter likely isn't the problem. It could be the battery is bad instead. How old is the battery?

There is no magic time a battery lasts, on my daughters D520 the first one lasted about a year, the second one is still going over two years.


----------



## Le-Special (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, I assume the AC adapter is fine.

Well I've had this laptop for a year and a bit I think now. Haven't had any battery issues until today...


----------



## Le-Special (Nov 20, 2010)

Right, I left the laptop, saw that the switch at the bottom of the laptop near the battery (I think) was on the other side, and that it was lose. Pulled it properly out, put it back in, and it works. How basicc was that?

Thanks for your help and sorry for wasting your time!


----------

